# how do I properly use a shock leader



## surf caster (Sep 28, 2010)

Because of a previous post on shock leaders I decided it would solve one of my issues, line breaking on my cast. Until recently I had never heard of a shock leader; I'm relative l knew, 4 years. Anyways I am have some trouble. One my first knot broke; I used an albright. Second, my braid broke; I casted while holding leader with some leader still on the reel; I think it was because my braid had become wrapped to tight on the reel. 

Can anyone provide basics to usinga leader. I am also using 15lbs of braid and 50lbs of flourocarbon.

thanks


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Use 50# big game...alberto's knot...google it


----------



## surf caster (Sep 28, 2010)

should I hear the knot snapping through the guides? I am not sure if its that I hear snapping or if I am hearing the line snap off of my break away canon


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

surf caster said:


> should I hear the knot snapping through the guides? I am not sure if its that I hear snapping or if I am hearing the line snap off of my break away canon


Your hearing the knot go through the guides because your knot is either to big which is a huge problem or the knot is on the left or ride side of your spool so when it leaves the reel and goes through the guides it hits but this will only cause it to break after multiple times like 10+.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

surf caster said:


> Because of a previous post on shock leaders I decided it would solve one of my issues, line breaking on my cast. Until recently I had never heard of a shock leader; I'm relative l knew, 4 years. Anyways I am have some trouble. One my first knot broke; I used an albright. Second, my braid broke; I casted while holding leader with some leader still on the reel; I think it was because my braid had become wrapped to tight on the reel.
> 
> Can anyone provide basics to usinga leader. I am also using 15lbs of braid and 50lbs of flourocarbon.
> 
> thanks


just guessing but isnt 15lbs braid equal to like 4 pound mono which would probably make it just slice right through the flouro because of its small diameter. Also make sure you wet your knots before pulling tight so that you dont weaken the lines from the friction.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been using the Sebile knot on my braid/Mono combos this year and love. It is a longer one to tie. Also onee that I can't tie in the drak by memory yet....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N0mCf0AIAA


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

757 Fire said:


> Your hearing the knot go through the guides because your knot is either to big which is a huge problem or the knot is on the left or ride side of your spool so when it leaves the reel and goes through the guides it hits but this will only cause it to break after multiple times like 10+.


Sorry, this makes no since. Either the knot is on the left or the right on the reel. makes no diffrence.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

1 - 15 lb braid is light for 50 lb mono. Tough to tie and easy to break. 

2 - 10 # shocker per ounce of weight.

3 - I have had the alberto slip when going braid to mono.

4 - If you use 30+ braid and cast 3 ounces, you do not need a shock leader.

5 - Did I say 15 lb braid is awful light.

In fishing, what works for some does not work for others. These are general rules.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

surf caster said:


> ...One my first knot broke...


Just a quick note, since you didn't mention when the knot is breaking, make sure there are enough wraps of shock on your spool before the cast. 5-8 _should_ be sufficient. Personally, I lean more towards the 8. That should give you enough shocker on the spool that you can hit it as hard as you want and the shock knot not be strained to the point of breaking on the spool.

Robert


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Seachaser said:


> *4 - If you use 30+ braid and cast 3 ounces, you do not need a shock leader.*
> 
> In fishing, what works for some does not work for others. These are general rules.


This may be true right up to the point when you are in the ER getting stiches because the braid slipped thru your hand.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Also try looking*

at the Slim Beauty Braid running to Mono shock. Looks confusing at first, but is definitely on the small side. I use 40lb on all my spinners.


----------



## surf caster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seachaser said:


> 1 - 15 lb braid is light for 50 lb mono. Tough to tie and easy to break.
> 
> 2 - 10 # shocker per ounce of weight.
> 
> ...


I am using 4 to 5 oz of combined wieght and bait. According to a previous posts I've read, I need a shocker for 4 oz of wieght. So should I switch to 30# braid?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

surf caster said:


> I am using 4 to 5 oz of combined wieght and bait. According to a previous posts I've read, I need a shocker for 4 oz of wieght. So should I switch to 30# braid?


30lb braid is as strong as the shock leader you would use. So if you bump your mainline, you won't need the shock leader. If you keep with 15lb, you would.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

surf caster said:


> Because of a previous post on shock leaders I decided it would solve one of my issues, line breaking on my cast. Until recently I had never heard of a shock leader; I'm relative l knew, 4 years. Anyways I am have some trouble. One my first knot broke; I used an albright. Second, my braid broke; I casted while holding leader with some leader still on the reel; I think it was because my braid had become wrapped to tight on the reel.
> 
> Can anyone provide basics to usinga leader. I am also using 15lbs of braid and 50lbs of flourocarbon.
> 
> thanks


Most flourocarbon is pretty stiff for shock leader, and yes I would up your braid to 30 lb, might try 60 or 80 lb braid for your shock leader, you can tie a uni to unit on the braid to braid and have a much smaller knot to pass through the guides.

Since you are using a canon you don't have to worry about the braid slipping in your fingers.

I still like to have a few feet of heavy mono leader ( 4 feet or so) on the end for handling fish, you don't want to have to lift a big fish with braid wrapped around your hand.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Seachaser said:


> 3 - I have had the alberto slip when going braid to mono.


I would guess I've tied this knot 1000+ times and have NEVER had it slip.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

If I were going to fish with a spinning rod I'd use 30# braid and a 50# big game shocker (tied with an Alberto's knot). Or I might go with a 40# shocker and tie 4 or 5' of heavier mono, like 80#, on the end with a spider hitch or double surgeon's loop & no name. I'd leave the tag end an inch or so long to keep my fishfinder from sliding up the line when I hooked up with a big fish that took a lot of line out.


----------



## surf caster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a little confused. What kind of line should I use for a shock leader; mono or flourocarbon?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

#50 mono........................


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

50# mono is going to make a big knot no matter how it's tied.
the way to do it right is 15# braid to 50# braid shocker with a uni to uni knot. 
the knot will no longer be a problem.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

thousands of people have no problem with knot size using 50 mono ... that's why we use it


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i was simply offering a solution to the guy who said he could hear his knot whacking the guides.
if your not having a problem with 50#mono shocker,good for you.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

surf caster ... I always get that slap when using a cannon ... like a loud plop ... I don't know if that is normal for everyone else but I get it everycast with a Spinner and Breakaway Cannon ... but never had one break either when using a good knot ...


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i would probably use 50# mono tied with an albright special, great knot and i've never had a problem with it. also fairly easy to tie.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Using braid*



fish bucket said:


> 50# mono is going to make a big knot no matter how it's tied.
> the way to do it right is 15# braid to 50# braid shocker with a uni to uni knot.
> the knot will no longer be a problem.


for a shock leader might not be a good idea IMHO. The purpose of a shock leader is to absorb the weight during a cast. To do that, the leader must be able to stretch some. Braid does not stretch. Also, bringing a large fish in with a braid shock leader in the surf could lead to a serious cut.

I mentioned the Slim Beaty in an earlier post. The knot is smaller than most. I also use a spider hitch running to an Albright leader (mono/mono), and I use 40# monof or a leader. 

Knots vs knots vs knots.... Whatever you choose, practice, practice, practice.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

shock leader may be a mis-nomer.
many of us use braid as a shocker with no problem.
if i throw 6oz or more,i go to 65lb braid as shocker.
about getting cut when grabbing braid you are right.
i make all my rigs with long sections of mono so i can grab that instead of the braid if fish is of any size.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Interesting*

We all learn different ways. If I tried that on the Outer Banks, I would be tied up with the braid


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i've used it at obx but i made sure i didn't tangle with anyone.
not sure i would do it at the point under blitz conditions


----------



## surf caster (Sep 28, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks for all of your input. I realized I was doing a couple of things wrong and I'll definately be implementing a few new things.


----------

